# Audio Delay With HDMI to Soundbar



## ehoff

I recently purchased a Samsung Smart Tv and Samsung 2.1 soundbar. I have the tv connected to the soundbar via the HDMI out on the bar and the HDMI2 (ARC) on the TV. I have been experiencing a significant audio delay on most channels as well as on netflix and Hulu Plus through the samsung smart hub. When running my PC through the HDMI input on the soundbar I am not experiencing this delay. 

Both the soundbar and the television have audio delay features, however, increasing the delay only increases the problem. 

Help?


----------



## JimE

I assume for your testing, the PC was connected directly to the sound bar? In which case, it works fine.

The problem generally occurs when a device is between the source and the output (soundbar). In this case, that would be the TV. I would imagine audio from the TV (ie: using the internal tuner) is probably good.

Typically the only adjustment is for delay. Used for when the audio is before the video. You can't adjust the audio the opposite direction as you can't make the audio arrive and get processed any faster.

Try shorter cables or connecting the devices differently.


----------



## ehoff

So when using the Smart Tv, is there a more appropriate way to transmit audio to the soundbar? I tried an optical connection and it had a similar delay. Does it have anything to do with analog vs digital transmission and processing?


----------



## JimE

HDMI and Optical are the same. Both are digital signals and one should be no different than the other.

The sound bar likely does or will work fine with audio directly from the TV. The problem typically arises when the signal is sent from an external source and passes through the TV. This same problem often occurs to users that output from the TV to a Receiver (and speaker system). The solution is to input the audio to the Receiver before the TV...at which point you can adjust the delay. That may or may not apply to your sound bar as well.


----------

